# Two pups - Different breeds?



## Jorona (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all, new member who's gonna be needing a LOT of help & advice!

My sons have been asking for a puppy for a while. My parents found out and asked if they could get them one for Christmas. I said fine since I'm a stay at home mom, have the time, and have potty/basic obedience trained a few dogs in the past (a couple of labs, a Boston terrier, and a basset hound). My sons couldn't agree on a breed - oldest wants a boston Terrier, youngest wants a GSD, I figured grandparents would pick one for them. Nope. They bought one of each! And no, neither of the dogs can be returned according to them (or they're refusing to, either way there's gonna be two because my sons both know and I don't want to refuse either). The BT is a male and the GSD is a female. Would it have made a difference or been better if both were males or females?

So, exactly how can I make this work? I've heard the horror stories of taking two litter mates, but what about 2 puppies of totally different breeds within 2-4 weeks of age of one another? I don't want to end up in a situation where the dogs end up more bonded to one another than to my sons or me. I'd also like to keep their training moving forward in an orderly fashion, while allowing them to have fun with us and each other. We also have a senior (9 yr old) female basset, but she naps on the couch most of the time nowadays and rarely plays, I can imagine she'll be holding her position when the pups show up.

Thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You do not have the dogs yet - now is the best time to refuse one, rehome it properly or return to the breeder, and focus on one puppy. Children, a busy household, a senior female, and two pups? Not an ideal situation if you are not used to the breed. Your parents and sons will not be raising the dogs - you will. That's the reality of it so I'm not sure why this plan has gone ahead without greater consideration and planning. 

You can make it work, but here are the risks:
-Puppies and a senior dog. Significant management and containment needed here. 
-Two puppies same age that will bond to each other faster than they will to you. The pack drive and need for dogs to be with each other is strong right now. Unless you separate, do 2x the work to give each pup the time it needs, there are going to be issues. 
-Depending on the age of your children, you will most likely be doing the work. Training, feeding, vetting, socialization, classes etc will be your responsibility. 
-Eventually you will have two seniors at about the same time. Consider vet bills and end of life care times two. 
-Don't know about Bassets, but GSD pups can be a handful. They require a lot of work. Even the best bred GSD can be a hellion when young. Have you raised a GSD pup before? 

Additional question: What breeder allowed the purchase of a puppy as a surprise Christmas gift? Perhaps there is a good answer to this, but this is a red flag to me. Why can't the pup be returned? Any good breeder will take their dogs back at any time. Puppies are not hard to sell - why can't it go back?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Refuse at least one of the puppies now. Raising one GSD puppy was hard enough, but you want 2 puppies of different breeds/sizes? No way is that a good idea. Do you know where they're getting these puppies from? I personally would refuse both and get a pup from a breeder that I trust.


----------



## cptduke (Aug 22, 2012)

I am a college student without a job, the husband gets a week off of work at a time. I spend maybe 4 hours a week away from home, I have A LOT of free time. Raising one German Shepherd has been very challenging. And we don't have kids to raise at the same time. 

If you have never owned a GSD before I STRONGLY suggest you DO NOT raise one with another puppy. They are very demanding of your time... and worth every minute.  You really do need to refuse one of them.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

cptduke said:


> I am a college student without a job, the husband gets a week off of work at a time. I spend maybe 4 hours a week away from home, I have A LOT of free time. Raising one German Shepherd has been very challenging. And we don't have kids to raise at the same time.
> 
> If you have never owned a GSD before I STRONGLY suggest you DO NOT raise one with another puppy. They are very demanding of your time... and worth every minute.  You really do need to refuse one of them.


This exactly from me too. My Rocco was a rude awakening and still continues to be at a year and two months!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't think I saw how old your kids were? If they are old enough get them into 4-H dog training. Or another dog training class. Then let one take one puppy and the other work with the other one. They will bond with your kids and you... but you have to be very involved and supervise at all times. You must be firm. They wanted the dogs now they have to work them and teach them. If the kids are too young for that then this will not turn out well.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you're new to the GSD breed, this is going to be an eye opener for you!! The other pup may be easier (or not, I don't know that breed) but GSD pups are demanding, and very time consuming. Also, there are many breeders out there that don't know what they're doing. They breed dogs that aren't breed worthy, which can mean years of 'managing' serious behavioral issues. Years of working with the dog to avoid attacks, destructive behaviors, fights with other dogs, etc. I don't know you or your parents... but you have to be very, very careful of where you get a GSD from. I also don't know of any 'good' breeder who would sell a pup at Christmas. Please talk to your parents and refuse to do this. You need to do research on the GSD breed, and choose a breeder carefully. Then you have to commit time and resources to work with and train a pup. Not knowing how old your boys are, I'm going to assume they aren't that old. GSD pups can be very rowdy, and they go through a long 'landshark' phase of biting and chewing on people. Little kids are often disappointed, and become fearful of the pup...even wanting to get rid of the pup. GSDs are GREAT dogs, but they aren't born that way. It takes a LOT of training and patience to come out with a great dog. They also need to have good genetics and a good breeder. Just the socialization alone is time consuming, and it HAS to be done with this breed. 

Look at it this way. Your one son may be disappointed now, but it's better than being disappointed later when the biting, ramped up puppy is using him as a chew toy. This just isn't a breed to go blindly into. You can pick up a newspaper or go on CL and find a GSD pup in a minute. Those are the 'breeders' you do NOT want a pup from!! Trust me, you don't want the problems and eventual heart break that comes from having a poorly bred dog. It's just not worth it. Please, please find out where your parents are getting this pup from. I would not ever do two pups at once with one being a GSD. Take your time and do some reading on here. Go to the aggression tab and do some reading. I promise you that 99% of those dogs came from bad breeding. Genetics can't be 'fixed' either. You just have to learn to manage those dogs.


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

I have only had my puppy for about 2 months, I am new to the GSD breed, the only advise I can give is from my short experience. My GSD puppy at times can wear on me because he is stubborn, and will completely ignore me (its like dealing with a gym full of kids) but then theres time where he is by my side and truly amazes me. I would not be able to raise a GSD puppy and any other puppy at the same time, just due to the attention that the GSD puppy needs and deserves...


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My puppy came home in June, and I really cannot imagine having more than one. He has been overwhelming at times. In fact, without the extensive help of my older teenagers I don't know how I would have managed. My last dogs were an English bulldog and a lab. I don't remember them being near as energetic or difficult as Ruki. We got them within a few months of each other years ago, and Ruki seems like more work than those 2 were put together. I agree with the others that a German Shepherd puppy is very different. 

Also, the "landshark" part - holy cow. I cannot imagine having Ruki and young children. He really is a biter. It is getting better, but wow. It is amazing how mouthy he can be, and sometimes it hurts. I don't know how old your kids are, but that is definitely something to consider.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would send them both back to your parents and let them deal with bringing the pups back Then tell them that you decide when and what kind of dog you'll get. How irresponsible of them. That's why CL is full with dogs that need to be "gotten rid of" and the shelters are full.
If you have a busy family and you decide to keep one, keep the Boston. German Shepherds require dog-a-holics.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

GSD's are not for "dog-a-holics". GSD's (and any other dog really) are for people who understand that they are not lawn fixtures. Who understand that they require a lot of time, energy, and money throughout life and that walks/exercise and training are not optional. You don't have to be a "dog-a-holic", just understand and be willing to provide what any dog needs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Verivus said:


> GSD's are not for "dog-a-holics". GSD's (and any other dog really) are for people who understand that they are not lawn fixtures. Who understand that they require a lot of time, energy, and money throughout life and that walks/exercise and training are not optional. You don't have to be a "dog-a-holic", just understand and be willing to provide what any dog needs.


That's what I meant too by dog-a-holic, nothing negative


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

one pup at a time. when the 1st pup is well trained,
highly socialized and proofed then get another dog.


----------

